# First trip



## Locky (Jan 3, 2007)

Well I finally got the Dagger into blue water and I throughly enjoyed every minute. The better day was Saturday but a vehicle service and locating Roof Racks to carry the Dagger had that day covered. I got into the water at 5.30am on Sunday and started trolling a couple of local headlands near Emu Park. Fishing wasn't the priority and with only one missed strike I'm glad it wasn't. I just wanted to get the feel of how this thing was going to handle and if I could stay in it. The wind was up a little on Saturday but I was not going to back out and paddled out between headlands about 1.7kms apart taking it easy. I quickly leared why you guys do this (apart from the burning shoulder muscles), no noisy engines or people flinging bait and lures at the same spot your fishing just the lap of the waves, the anticipation of a strike and your own thoughts. 
It was great and now I'm hooked.

Locky


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed it Locky it really is great in a kayak being so quiet you will see much more than you ever will in a boat and you can fish in conditions that boats cant. The fish will come but the main thing is that you had fun.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed it Locky it sure is contagious mate and lots to enjoy..don't push to hard in the early days until your body tunes up a bit


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Goodonya Locky - now it starts - glad to hear the dagger served you well


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Lock it in Locky...

Yakfishing is the Answer!


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Great work Locky - woohoo another Central Queensland member! We'll have a good little contingent soon. Around the Emu Park headlands try trolling some silver/black or gold/black Berkley Firestick minnows with upgraded trebles.

A good ocean faring paddle to strive for when you confidence is up is across to Pelican Island from Emu Park there, some fishy looking water as well. On google earth there's a good looking current line on the northern side i've been meaning to inspect one day with good weather.

Have to catch up sometime. Later
SB


----------



## Locky (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeh Richo, I pulled up earlier than I wanted to on Sunday with the same thought in mind. I want to enjoy this for a long time to come, so I'll be taking my time getting up to fittness level.
SB, I tried to catch up with Troppo over the weekend and ended up playing phone tennis most of the weekend. I would like to catch up with you both and I will get those lures you suggest.

Locky


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWexisQkAADbfgAASYOcACKCEEKA/79+gMAEVRsNCGgINT1NNAAYQamE0JiQaM1AyDRoQ1E9QMmjQAAACAYGF9JdoQtzoGTyFMX9tkaWqO+MYeM4arSUtFA9vT88nMQKbDnNjZJDSAwpBer668+wzd9WN9xWSJ6wqoa3VCIJgeXJEihTDTeNiF6pY4vDsYGIDEL4gICwmLGW7KMINMbJW8IFy0ljBG2pMclqtO0ZbmRGoCVWTI0ALIfl2Nsz9qyEZrmMhkYTCqDDy43SmtsEHKyXr0gJSNhooehG9G6G4sRVa7SSdMc94+CW7hVi1Ag8EE+nU1ECyDhMCWTghg0eog1kr4UhMjRjFVaSULdKJFFXYSzRRwIVnQFdk9wf/F3JFOFCQ7GKxCQ==


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

G'day Locky, glad you're happy with your new toy. The fish are a bonus.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Go the Daggar Drifter 8)


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

Ah, the serenity!!!

Ian


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

I would have to say the Kayak and me get out on the water 4 times greater than when i had the stinkboat :lol:


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Great stuff Locky

I felt bad when I first read your Have I bought a dud post. As I to originally purchased 2 Daggers and hated em with a passion. However it was just my lack of experience and attitude at the time, and my perception of what I expected from a Yak. Once I got in the frame of mind that I wanted to melt down my Daggers and use them as hockey puks there was no changing my mind.
I really am happy that you are comfortable with it and wont go through the unhappy task of selling the boat and starting again.

A lesson learnt I can tell you  

But you suit the Yak and the Yak suits you so I for one am very very happy for you man. Have fun and ask questions the people that make up this forum are the best and you wont go wrong here mate

 fishing Russ


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Glad you managed to get out on the Sunday, Locky. For a first good paddle in ya yak you are doing really well. I never went more than about 50 metres from shore the first time I went out  . But, as we do it, we learn, we enjoy, we wanna do more!

Looking forward to catching up with ya.


----------

